# Basement Workshop Insulaton



## Steliz (18 Dec 2018)

My new workshop is the basement of my house which is on a slope so the back and sides are underground. The whole building is being updated and, as a part of that, the external walls have been insulated (100mm) and the windows and doors have been renewed with triple glazing.

Should I insulate the ceiling and floor as well?
They are concrete and upstairs is the living area. There is currently some lino on the floor which I find quite comfortable to walk on.


----------



## sunnybob (19 Dec 2018)

First priority is to make sure the underground walls and floor wont allow damp through.

Insulate the ceiling for noise as much as any other reason, concrete echoes. (i know, i live in a concrete house)

With triple glazed doors and a basement, have you considered incoming air so you dont suffocate?
My workshop floor is concrete, but I have a rubber mat about 4 mm thick covering where I stand.
You will need a very good dust extraction and filter system working in a very enclosed space, or your health will suffer very quickly.


----------



## Steliz (19 Dec 2018)

The flooring upstairs is about 50/50 tiled and laminate and there is 3cm of insulation under the laminate. How much ceiling insulation would be required for sound insulation? I'm going to go with rubber mats in front of the work areas for sure, I just need to find a supplier over here. 

I've been thinking about the ventilation. There is an air brick on the side wall but that's all. The windows can be opened a crack securely.

I have a chip extractor and an air filter as well as a ventilated mask so I should be OK.


----------

